# Could she be cheating? or just tired from quick pregnancies



## Joeshark (Oct 22, 2013)

I’m going to really try and put it in a nutshell, but please read if you could…I know it is a long story Here’s our background
My wife and myself have been married for four years and we both around 30 years old. Before marriage we had a fantastic dating relationship, typical healthy. Last year April, after an accidental pregnancy my wife gave birth to a mini me. Four months later, without us knowing, my wife fell pregnant again- Conventional birth control does not work well and effective with my wife, the latter pregnancy we were extra careful. We only found out 5 weeks before our little girl came that she was pregnant, because the usual pregnancy signs were not there, as my wife cycles continued as normal and the baby never moved until the last week or two. We started to worry that the “baby fat”, that our boy left was hiding a bigger problem like cancer. In all defence she only really started to show after we found out, and I noticed one thing similar to pregnancy 5 weeks before hand. (My wife only weighs 48-50kg, it was a real case of “I did not know I was pregnant”). My little girl is 4 months old now.

Our marriage went very well , and the first time we really had a fallout was about 4 months before she fell pregnant with my son. The reason why I do remember this, was she told me the way she feel now started there. The fallouts faded and things turned to normal and life was ok and loving between us. Our sex life was not great but two months after the fallouts (there are no explanations for them from her side) it gained again and every now and again, not a lot but it happened, we would go to the “bedroom”. So she fell pregnant. The pregnancy went well, between us was great, and as a matter of fact we made love more often nearly to the end. She was only moody when we went on holiday over the x-mas holiday, so that she was irritating our mutual friends that came with. After that she was fine and relax and we had a healthy relationship, until two months prior to our sons birth. She started becoming distant and always blaming me for being lazy and putting me down in everything I would do. I was not lazy though, as I always helped cleaning our small flat, made dinner regularly and did the dishes more than most good husbands. Then things started to mellow out, and our son was born. Things went good for a couple of months. 

Between April and September we moved into a small house and everything was going as good as a normal little new family, though our sex life was a bit on the downside, alas every now and again it would happen. Funny thing is, because she does not have a big libido, she was always the one who initiated it. Maybe twice a month. The “I love you messages” started to become less and less. But then September and October. 

Throughout September she became more and more disconnected with me. (By now she was unknowing pregnant) She started insulting me and seriously always badly putting me down on issues around house chores, not giving attention or helping with my son, and anything no matter what I did to actually assist. She started becoming closed up not wanting to go to barbeques with friends as usual, so I went alone sometimes for short whiles. She completely ignored if I wanted to show affection, or compliments or anything. If I asked her what was wrong, she snapped and said “nothing” and if I, naturally noticing something was awry tried to fish out what was wrong, she sticked with nothing and said I was becoming irritating because nothing was wrong. She became more distant and impossible to be around, and hit back at me every time I wanted to know what was wrong. This went on till the end of October, where things started to become better. Or this could be that I myself started to become more distant towards her to escape her harsh tong. 

So I started becoming distant myself. I did not initiate to much conversation, I watched television and played computer games till late after my son went to bed. I usually put on a pair of head phones and played computer after she lashed out at me.

November was fine again, and I really tried putting in effort to connect again. In a way so did she. But at the end of December when we went on holiday again. Same story, just a lot worse. Same friends, same place, but she became loveless and with the friction, she just wanted to leave me. She claimed she did not love me since before she got pregnant with our first kid apparently, and when we get back she just want to do a divorce and I’ll be able to see my son on arrangements. Very cold and hateful. So we left the holiday camp, went to her parents to finish the holiday and there her mom got her to take anti-depressants, because the possibility of postpartum depression. She apologised to everybody and saw reason for the first time. Here I also admitted to my mistakes, which I also do, but until the end of January the pills ran out. She started to notion in that horrible direction again and said she felt the no love and despising before becoming pregnant. Our sms chats does not look that way when I recon them. After a big fight for a few days we went to the doctor, and she was put on pills again by the physician for postpartum. 

Things went well until April. I made more effort to help around the house, I really gave my best to help with our son including extra attention as I anyway love him more than anything, and things were becoming better. As I was sensitive to initiate sex, I always waited for her to. Not a lot, but it did happen. Then the end of April I noticed she was becoming distant and same old towards me, except that she would spoil me every now and again with huge surprises. She organised my best friend to come to my 30th etc. It did not make sense. I noticed she stopped her meds. Then in May she loved me again and out of the blue, in my depressed state, late at night “threw” herself on me in the living room. Then it was rollercoaster of ups and down and again just initiate lovemaking again. That is where I told her she might be pregnant rather than a more serious condition we expected. So this was confirmed and in between the mix chaos of her feeling towards me, we pushed through. She even apologised for in this time for being unreasonable and treating me like absolute worse than dirt and that she always loved me. Every now and again, very politely she would remind me of something romantic that I forgot or getting something for mothers day. I heard the news of the baby two days prior and completely stopped what I was busy planning. It was od that she would mention these things. But things were ok till just before our girl came. Then suddenly she became very distant, always ran a bit late at work and for some reason went to sit in court to hear judgements- the latter was never needed until then. 

Just before baby came suddenly she loved me again, the “love u’s” text messages were in full swing and things were good. This was June. Then in July she was very nice to me, but the Love u’s started to fade. She was not bad towards me at all, but I tread lightly as I noticed she did not always responded to my compliments or when I told her that I loved her. Then I went on an all-male hunting trip, and we communicated with “Love u’s” until the last morning. She asked when we would be back, cause she was going for coffee in the morning. A Sunday morning. She apparently went alone, very weird as she was going to meet a friend there. The next day she was irritated with me and then the day after fine again until the 20th of August. Very loving and in fact she initiated sex for the first time after giving birth. And she always said she was scared it was gonna hurt, but it did not.

Then a day or ten later she became cold and distant. I left it for a week and carried on, od that just before things were good. The breaking point came when our boy had a burn bum from teething, and as I was looking for bum cream while he was making fists and shaking from pain, she just yelled from the living room that I should ask my little boy where he through it. I sort of got irritated as my boy was in pain and I fought with her, but I did not as she implied insulted her. I cannot remember what I said, but I do remember that I really did not tell her she was a bad mom. She claimed I implied this. The next morning I forgot to empty the bath as I was running late for work, with us arguing about our boy, and that she would not get him ready for preschool, as she was a bad mom. So I left him at home, realizing by the time I had to leave, he was not dressed or packed. She came after me and said I must get him ready, and I told her no way, I’m not playing her game. Then she lashed out over text that she is packing my stuff, and that she is finished with me treating her like crap and and and. I might have been irritated with her and distant several times, but it was just reactions to our situations. I have never insulted her once, contrary to what she have named me towards her family and even my friends. She just claimed coldly, harshly that we are over, getting a divorce, she will make arrangements for me to see the kids and locking the doors. My cloths were in the garage. But I manage to get in the house, as I pushed out the key with my house key. She went to sleep in the lounge.

So she went back to work after her maternity leave and she just does not want to talk about, get help and counselling. She lashes out to me regularly. Does not tell me how her days at work were. And if I try to talk about it she would tell me she just does not love me, and it happened suddenly without reason just before she fell pregnant with my son. She treats me like dirt, disconnected, and when she angry she would remind how much she just wants to leave me, even if I try to be a super supportive husband.

After August things calmed down. She was back in our bedroom and less hostile towards me. Just slightly distant. We spoke a little about our marriage and for the first time she said, though she does not love me as a lover basically, she loves me like a good friend and that we can take it day by day. In all this I have become on all the occasions where she wanted to leave, very emotional and usually broke into panic, crying, pleading. Even though things are a bit better, she becomes slightly hostile towards me, and when I want to follow up how she feels about me, she says the same. With no emotion, just that she does not love me. She even said the last times we made love she sort of felt it violated her. But she initiated? This has become so bad that I resent God, and last week I was blacking out, and last minute took my neck out of a noose. A tragic death happened in her family recently, and I supported her fully. She actually let me do it. She started saying “I love you” back, but mostly when I tell I love her, she says politely “I know you do”. In the whole time of this rolercoaster, I do, if she lets me try and hold her hand, compliment her, give her kiss and be intimate socially. The normal stuff. When she pushes me away I obviously cannot.


Here is something else that worries me.
My wife is now loosing her Baby belly, and she is attractive.
I could have sworn she slightly groomed her crotch area (I might be wrong)
I have a gut feel everything is not what it seems
When I asked her about infidelity that happens between her co-workers, she changes subject quickly
When asked about a fellow worker that go for married woman if he ever made a pass on her, she said in a snappy voice “he would know better” (She looked away from me, grabbed the side of her chair, then played with her hair for a moment and then folded her arms tightly, while I merrily chatted away as if I was just looking for gossip… Quickly the subject was changed.
Last night I steered the same type of conversation, where she strongly condemned, she would and could never do that to me. And how sick and hurtful it is.
The guy started working at her work just before my son got “made”
She still goes to court every now and again, but I pay for fuel mostly, and the fuel money from her job does not get used for fuel. This could be legitimate.
She has unfriend me and my family from facebook and deleted all my families’ numbers from her phone.
There is in fact nothing suspicious on her phone as I snoop. No strange calls in log, no messages and I can sometimes go into her facebook and Internet history…

Things are going a bit better, and I am organising a date night Friday. Sorry for the huge long story….


----------



## jules1990 (Jun 13, 2013)

Few red flags there, especially the unfriending on FB, if youare going to snoop get a key logger on the computer, that way you can see everything not just the bits she has not already deleted.

Be careful, use a GPS tracker on her car, she may already be ahead with a burner phone for extra curricular activities, so a VAR in the car will be needed to catch in car conversations.

Be sure to look at the whole divorce issue and get ahead with working out assets and know your rights with the kids.

If you are unsure of your parentage of the kids, then do DNA tests.


----------



## Joeshark (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi thanks for advice. Kids are defenitively mine...


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd start using birth control or get a vasectomy ASAP. Your wife is not fit to have anymore children until she fixes herself. It only takes one night of sex a month during the right time to get pregnant. It's impossible to truly know when she's ovulating unless she's monitoring it. When my h and I planned our pregnancies I ovulated at the strangest times, but "aunt flo" was always on target.

It sounds like either your wife is just plain abusive, has a medical disorder like (BP or BPD), has PP depression, and/or she could be cheating. It's really very difficult to know what's going on unless you start investigating. Your wife definitely needs to seek professional treatment to diagnose any behavior disorders. She should never treat you or your children the way she is. She is abusing, neglecting you and the children. If she has a behavior disorder, there is treatment.

You need to find out what's going on with her and get to the bottom of this, especially for the sake of your children.


----------



## Joeshark (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi, she is very well with the kids and does little to nothing against them... The future plan, as per our gyni is to do a snip either one of us... normal birth control pills etc is high risk... I'm so hoping that the issues are rather related to anything else, rather than cheating... Unfortunenitly she believes that does not have a problem... refers to her problem as plain old "me", with no ligitimate reason what so ever.... Thank you for advice... Just so everybody know, I noticed she does try and curb her tongue. When she realises she put me down on a silly thing she quickly "corrects" herself nicely... I did notice that, but now, I may be wrong, do not trust this either. So I might becoming over sensitive and paranoid? Thanks again...


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

You need to do the neccessary spy work.

Do not get snipped, you may wish to marry again someday. Also, there are many bonding agents in semen. I would be a shame to lose these.

However, your wife sounds like the perfect candidate.

So you thought she acted guilty when you brought up the player guy from her work?


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Try to get her into counseling with you.

And put a keylogger on her computer.


----------



## Joeshark (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for advice. It seems she could cheat, but if she is, she is super good at hiding it... I would put the chances maybe on an emotional affair... but I have this dark gut feel, that the woman, who would seem the last candidate to do such a thing, might or could have gone so disconected to me, to maybe have or is doing it. Or would she make herself ready to be available? or have she opened a back door in case I give up? The whole thing seems so wierd? I was and still to some the "luckiest" guy in the world. Could it be a extreme case of baby blues? But some things just do not add up. I picked up that she intentionaly does not want to commit herself to work on our marriage- instead she is working rather on keeping peace at the moment. It is eating me up, because I know who she really was. She is not the person than just over a year and a half ago... She was a caring, supportive, loving and rightious in the true way person. At the moment It feels worst than loosing someone to death...


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Paternity test the kids. It is cheap and private and easy to do. She does not need to participate for you to get answers. A few minutes on google for at home paternity testing will provide several options. If you need help pm me. Unfortunately, I have experience with using the tests. It is painless and simple. 

Do not mistake a child looking like you for proof. You have red flags that need to be addressed. 

Keylog the pc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joeshark (Oct 22, 2013)

On the player at her work: she did seem to act guilty for those few seconds. And I was not throwing her with questions or interigating her. I asked a HR manager what the signs could mean (changed the story a bit), and the HR who deals with lying day by day recon it could be a sign of acting guilty... Thanks for everybodies input....


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Standard cut paste of the spy stuff below. I see some red flags. Not a huge amount. Ill give you odds.
EA 40% PA 25%

If you are going to snoop be careful and for heavens sakes stop asking her about infidelity.

VARs and evidence

Your wife is acting funny. Her phone and email suddenly have passwords you don't know. She shuts down phone apps or changes windows on the computer whenever you enter the room. She is suddenly staying out until 2 to 5 in the morning. She has new single friends. She has lost weight and is dressing hotter to boot. Her ex contacted her 3 weeks ago and she wants “to meet to catch up at some public place” Any of this sound familiar? 

If you are reading this your gut is going crazy. “Relax”, in that there is a high liklihood that you are not crazy at least. “Your gut” is your basic instinct from the caveman period. There is something up with your mate. It is part of your mind built into you and in your DNA. You probably cant sleep. You are losing weight like crazy and are not hungry. Well if you are reading this and that is 90% of you reading this if its your first time... You are embarking on what is probably going to be the worst time of your life.

Chin up, yes I know it is damn near impossible to believe now, but I and the people at TAM here have taken dozens of men through this process. Some reconcile, most dont in the long run so be aware. Most of us hang around this grim grim place for a sense of “pay it forward” and “getting at the truth” Even in divorce, the long run the majority find love again... yes really. Often selecting a far far better future companion. Read poster BFF for a thread of disaster, divorce, recovery, and a new wonderful woman in his life. Younger and hotter, yes, but also one with better boundaries, often a far far better personality match. Oh and they get to go through that first time with her after the first I love you's have been exchanged. Just know, that for the majority, even if the marriage crashes, in six months, a year, maybe two you will wonder how you got so far so fast and how great your new life is. You will also be MUCH MUCH stronger as a person.

So. Here are your instructions. Do this now. I dont mean next week. I mean make something up within the next day and GET IT DONE! Not looking will only prolong your agony.

NO MORE CONFRONTS!! Play dumb husband for a bit. Dont drive her further underground! Soft confronts RARELY WORK AND ONLY MAKE GETTING AT THE TRUTH HARDER!!! THIS PROLONGS YOUR AGONY! NEVER give up you get your intel from the VAR. You tell her, you always got your info from a PI or someone saw them. Hard confronts with overwhelming evidence to crush all resistance are the name of the game.

Buy 2 sony ICDPX312 or ICDPX333 voice activated recorders. Best Buy sells them for like 50 bucks. DO NOT BUY THE cheapies. USE LITHIUM batteries. We have examples of 25 hour recordings using them on these sony recorders. My icon IS a Sony ICDPX312. No I do not have stock in nor work for Sony.

Setup instructions are on page 19. Also good stuff on page 31.
Use 44K bit rate for balancing file size vs quality DO NOT USE 8K!!!!! Simply put. The higher the quality the better the sound and 8K sucks. ALSO. The higher the quality the more you can manipulate the mp3 in Audacity.
Set VOR "on" see page 38
See page 40 for adding memory if necessary
Play with it yourself to get familiar. TEST IT OUT 
Turn off the beep feature. Its on one of the menus. You can even play prevent defense by going to a dollar store, buying uber-cheapie earbuds, cut off the buds but put in the jack which will actually disable the speaker for additional protection.

Go to Walmart and buy heavy duty velcro.
This is one item: Velcro Heavy-Duty Hook and Loop Fastener VEK90117: Office : Walmart.com
also
Purchase VELCRO Hook and Loop Fasteners, Sticky-Back, for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.
The velcro is usually in the fabric section or the aisle with the fasteners like screws.

Use the velcro to attach the var under her seat UP INSIDE. SECURE IT WELL!!!!!! So well even a big bump wont knock it off. attach one side HD velcro from Walmart to back. USE BIG PIECE
attach other side HD velcro again UP INSIDE car seat. 

ATTACH THE CRAP out of it. It needs to stay put going over big potholes or railroad tracks.
I recommend exporting the sound files to your comp. The recorder is very cumbersome for playback.

Put the second VAR in whatever room she uses to talk in when you are not around. If you are a typical man, use your size advantage to put it someplace she cant reach, even on a chair. Beware spring cleaning season if she does it.

Amazon has a pen VAR that can be placed in a purse or other small place to get remote conversations. Yes the pen works.

Usual warning. If you hear another man and perhaps a little kissing or... STOP Listening and have a trusted friend listen and tell you what went on. Knowing she is a cheat will kill you. Hearing her moan while another man is inside her will murder you to your very soul!!!!!! You are not strong enough to hear that. Dont try it. I know what I am talking about in this.

If you need clean up the recordings get Audacity. Its free from the internet. I have used it on var work for others here to remove things like engine noise. If needed, I have done var work for four men here. RDMU is the only one who has released some of the confidentiality. Read his second thread for my reliability and confidentiality. 

Lets be very clear about what the VAR is for and is not for. It will not be court admissible evidence. It is not for the confrontation. IT IS TO GET YOU AHEAD OF THE AFFAIR so you can gain other real evidence by knowing the who and when. NEVER MENTION YOUR VAR EVIDENCE. As far as the cheater is concerned, they were seen by a PI or something NOT your VAR!!

If your wife comes home from an alone time does she immediately change liners, change panties possibly even immediately laundering them?, shower? This can be an after the fact clean up. Amazon sells a semen detection kit called checkmate.

The ezoom GPS has been found to be easy to buy at Radio shack and useful. There is even a locator webpage you can track with.

Look for a burner phone. This is a second phone from a prepay service just used for cheating communications. That is often why wives let the husband "see their phone" The dont use their main phone for cheating purposes.

There is an app out there called teensafe. Its for both Iphone and Android. It monitors texts, GPS and facebook. Needs no jailbreak. Not perfect and delayed but no jailbreak required.

Look for apps on her phone like words with friends. It has a non traceable texting feature.
Here is a list 25 Apps to Help You Cheat On Your Girlfriend | Complex
Rclawson came up with how to get the PW on an ipad
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...eling-my-wife-cheating-me-16.html#post4692714

A poster named Stigmatizer came up with this nice app that appears to give the caller name for iphones:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...y-creepy-happening-my-home-7.html#post4769890

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/4854930-post220.html
Hi rosie!

If he uses chrome or firefox, there is probably a list of saved passwords you can look at. Even if his email isn't saved there, people usually only use a couple of different passwords, so one from the list might work. 

For firefox it's Tools -> Options -> Security -> Saved Passwords

For Chrome it's the little box with three bars in the top right -> Settings - Show advanced settings -> Managed saved passwords

I don't know if other browsers save the passwords where you can view them but you should be able to google and find out!

hope this helps!


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

*You have already attempted suicide as of last week. Go get some help right now.

If any of you missed it the OP wrote, "This has become so bad that I resent God, and last week I was blacking out, and last minute took my neck out of a noose"*


DON"T KILL YOURSELF OVER THIS> Go get help immediately.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Why do you assume the kids are yours?


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah she's cheating. You got the ILYBNILWY speech, and she says her husband touching her feels like a violation. She says this because she's already bonded with another man and feels like she is now being unfaithful to HIM.

Unfriending everyone on your side of the family from FB is to hide what she's saying and doing there. You need to log in to FB as her if you can - that's where she's communicating with this guy (or perhaps several others).

It sounds like this is an exit affair.

The pros here will tell you to start protecting yourself legally and mentally; to do the "180". This is extremely important advice. You will need to be willing to lose her completely in order to have any chance of salvaging this relationship, if that's what you even want. 

Sorry you are here. But this one is going to get worse for you before it gets better.

ETA: If you are suicidal, YOU MUST IMMEDIATELY CALL SOMEONE TO INTERVENE.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't read all the posts. 

But, do a DNA on your son. If it is your son, then have your wife evaluated for borderline personality disorder.

Also, get IC and tell them about the noose.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

OP,

As you describe it, your wife seems to have at the very least, a personality disorder, if she's not BP. It wouldn't be unusual for that to be associated with cheating, particularly BP.

But the question is; why are you tolerating her Jekyll and Hyde act that seems to never end? She needs to recognize her own issues and get into counseling - and you should insist on it with a do it or I'll leave ultimatum. Either that or be resigned to live in misery with her.

As for as her cheating; you need to rule that out by following the advice on surveillance you've been given; and that includes paternity testing your children. 

If she is cheating; addressing her mental issues is not the fix for that. That's a morality issue. I'm sure she's competent enough to know right from wrong.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Joe, any update?


----------



## Joeshark (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi, Im pulling myself together... Dinner was cancelled on last minute... Bit of words between us.... After that I sat her down and told her that if anything, she needs to give me a reason why she stopped loving me and a lame excuse was not going to be accepted. She continue to say she does not know, or cannot remember....I told her bull, that there is something, cause this is not forgetting where one left the car keys, there must BE something, some reason. any thoughts? If she really does not have a reason, could it be in-balance of chemicals? Tomorow i'm speaking to her old man, he strongly condemns divorce- specialy if someone just, just want to do it without working on marraige... will tick her of big-time, but I do not care.


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

Joeshark said:


> Hi thanks for advice. Kids are defenitively mine...


From all of the red flags that you raised there is no way you know that.

Unless you had DNA tests done. Did you? If not then you better get your kids tested ASAP.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SANE Steps: How to help when someone is suicidal This is for people in Australia. (Oz)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She might have a hormonal problem. A similar thing wrecked my little brother's first marriage. She wasn't cheating, just acting pretty much like your wife.


----------



## Joeshark (Oct 22, 2013)

@MAt... I have searched through everything. no sign or signs of comunication to a third partie. I have a strong feeling you have it right. I have put my mind in a better place, thinking more clearly and being more firm. Busy "planing" my next move to see how I can get her and us help. Have to phone her dad for bussines as we are starting a company together. We really need to sort our financials, as I have found in my wifes name two loans that she took two monts and one in Feb. This is also a stres point. I have a big idea that it is notioning towards chemical inbalance or homonal. I on the other hand have made my peace with God, and really aint backing down. If she really does not know why she has no reason, then she is in denial, and she has a phycology degree and she should be able to ponder on that. Will keep updated and thanks again...


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

It could be hormonal. I had a friend who's wife got serious post partum depression. She did all sorts of crazy off-the-wall stuff. He put his foot down and threatened her with D if she did not go to a specialist. Finally she did and sure as sh!t her hormonal imbalance was off the scale. Couple of months of treatment she was back to her lovable self and they are going on 20 years of marriage now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Joeshark said:


> Thanks for advice. It seems she could cheat, but if she is, she is super good at hiding it...


Some are, but most times we are super good at ignoring it. I look back and realize I pulled back when i should of pushed, I was being loving when I should have snooped, I didn't want to be "that guy (controlling)" when there is nothing wrong with taking control of the problems in your marriage. Snoop a bit, tell her to see a therapists and go from there. The red flags are there, but too many of them can fit hormonal or depression.


----------



## Joeshark (Oct 22, 2013)

You guys are spot on... took her to hospital, did everything legal, but she needs herself to carry on to see doc... she is heavily post or something depressed... One thing I ignored was a total death threat some time ago... she could of done it apparantly like 90 percent odds... even though she is diagnosed, she does not believe it. so next move is to get her to participate without going full on state schy-ward (I can do this as I type if I want to)... got a doc on full standby, cause kids and herself is in danger... BTW she hates me more now as ever, but she is sick...


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Tell her to get a full medical and hormonal workup done or it is definitely D. 

If she says"I hate you!", just say "Good....that's better than no feelings at all, which is where I'm quickly headed in my attitude towards you. You should count yourself lucky you have a patient husband like me who is willing to put up with your bullsh!t. But I won't for much longer..."


----------

